# Where can I get the Trinity Hymnal?



## matthew11v25 (May 6, 2005)

I would like to find a place that is a "point-click-done" website for buying the trinity hymnal (if there is a site). I am looking for Presbyterian and Baptist editions...newest editions. I need them for college ministry, and my church is not reformed, so I am kinda on my own.

Any help would be great.


----------



## wsw201 (May 6, 2005)

Go to Great Commissions (GCP.org). They have the newest Trinity (Red) and the older Trinity (blue).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 6, 2005)

Try this, Matt:
http://www.gcp.org/products_b.asp?id=811336664295


----------



## Romans922 (May 6, 2005)

haha, i got the new one, but i got a blue one, because i like the color and it throws people off HEHEHE


----------

